# Un Jdownloader pour Maverick



## spawn064 (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour a tous!


je rechercher un programme comme Jdownloader pour MAverick.

Depuis la Màj, il ne s'ouvre plus..

Merci a tous

De rien, mais une autre fois, prends le temps de regarder un peu autour avant de te jeter sur le bouton "nouveau" ! Là, tu aurais pu voir cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", placée juste sous le dit bouton, qui explique que ta question n'a rien à faire ici ! On déménage.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Octobre 2013)

Igetter tourne correctement sous Maverick.


----------



## spawn064 (27 Octobre 2013)

Il ne semble pas fonctionner avec les rapidgator, 1fichier, etc...

En fait je cherche comme Jdownloader, un programme qui capte direcement les liens dans le presse papier, et gère les hébergeurs


----------



## StoneGuad (28 Octobre 2013)

Jdownloader fonctionne tres bien sous Mavericks...
Tu dois mettre a jour ton Java...


----------



## spawn064 (28 Octobre 2013)

nickel ca fonctionne, merci a tous les deux !


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Octobre 2013)

Un petit "résolu" à ton message, ce serait bien.


----------



## V-Ner (1 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Moi j'ai un souci de démarrage des liens dans jdownloader de puis la mise à jour à Mavericks
Je m'explique :
Dès que l'écran est en veille, jdownloader arrête de tourner et les téléchargements (nouveaux reprennent dès que j'active l'écran.
Sous Mountain Lion, les téléchargements se faisait, même écran en veille
Je précise que je suis sur iMac et que la veille est bien celle de l'écran et non celle de l'ordi
Merci d'avance


----------



## El Guirineco (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai également un problème avec Jdownloader, j'ai installé Mavericks en Clean Install, du coup j'ai téléchargé sur le site de Jdownloader, et aucun dmg ne fonctionne, il me dit qu'ils sont endommagés et ne peuvent être lus. Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci


----------



## Lebossflo (3 Novembre 2013)

Regarde dans préférence système>économiseur d'énergie>Ordinateur en veille après... aisin que se qui est coché ;-)
Tu as pas des mots de passes sur se que tu télécharges?


----------



## El Guirineco (5 Novembre 2013)

Je l'ai retéléchargé aujourd'hui et plus de problème, pourtant j'avais téléchargé dmg/installer plusieurs fois et ça échouait à chaque fois. Ils ont dut régler le truc pour Maverick.

Merci


----------



## Budmysol (8 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous 
Depuis Maverick impossible d'utiliser jDowloader... Je suis donc tombé sur ce sujet en recherchant une solution. Malheureusement rien n'y fait ! J'ai re-téléchargé et réinstallé plusieurs fois, mais en vain. :mouais:
Toujours ce même message : "JDownloader Installer*est endommagé et ne peut pas être ouvert. Vous devriez éjecter limage disque".
Je fais un truck de travers ? Quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## V-Ner (16 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse Lebossflo
Pour te répondre les paramètres sont à jamais et les cases cochés sont "réactiver lors des accès réseaux" et "démarrer automatiquement après une panne de courant"
et non, il n'y a pas de mots de passe sur ce que je télécharge
Une autre solution ?


----------



## Jarod063 (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour

Firefox + module complémentaire "DownThemAll!"
C'est ce que j'utilise au quotidien et c'est franchement bien


----------



## V-Ner (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous
Comme Budmysol j'ai tenté une réinstallation mais le fichier DMG est à chaque fois corrompu
Je désespère et je n'ai pas trop envie de changer de logiciel, celui-ci est plutôt pratique


----------



## yoabu (24 Novembre 2013)

J'ai eu le même problème après une clean install et suis tombé sur vos messages en cherchant une solution.

Le problème est stupide..il s'agit de la sécurité quant à l'installation d'applications de développeurs inconnus qui pose problème (rien à voir avec la corruption du .dmg en fait).

Perso j'avais installé directement java en passant par le site, il s'agit donc de la version 7.

Pour le détail de la solution il faut aller dans :

Préférences Système
> Sécurité et confidentialité
> Onglet "Général"
> Aller sur le cadenas pour passer en admin et cocher "N'importe où" dans "Autoriser les applications téléchargées de :"

You're welcome.


----------

